# tyylikäs, aistikas, elegantti, hieno



## Maabdreo

Google Translate lists all of these as translations for "elegant."  The definitions seem similar.  Is there much of a difference in meaning?  What word would you most likely to use to describe, for instance, an elegant



dinner
turn of phrase
person
mathematical proof
table

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Gavril

Hi Maabdreo,

I'm not a native speaker, but I'll take a crack at your question because there haven't been any responses yet.

Here is how I understand the terms you mentioned:

- _tyylikäs_ means "stylish"; it's derived from _tyyli_ "style" + the suffix _-käs_

- _aistikas_ is derived in the same way from the noun _aisti_ "sense", so it suggests that a person is very sensitive (in a good way) to style or other criteria, or -- if used with a non-human object -- reflective of such sensitivity.

The first meaning listed at the suomisanakirja.fi dictionary for _aistikas_ is _"hyvää makua osoittava"_ "displaying good taste".

- _elegantti_ is defined at suomisanakirja.fi as synonymous with _tyylikäs_ and _aistikas_, but another definition is _"näppärä, nokkela"_, i.e., "clever".

- _hieno_ means "fine" in the sense of "sophisticated" and/or "excellent"

With this in mind, I would guess that:


dinner

_tyylikäs / aistikas / elegantti / hieno_ would all work, but tyylikäs/aistikas would have the more specific meaning of "stylish/tasteful"


turn of phrase

_hieno_ or _elegantti_


person

All four could work here, but _tyylikäs / aistikas_ would mean a stylish/tasteful person, _hieno_ or _elegantti_ would mean a more generally "elegant" person, and _hieno ihminen_ could also simply mean "a fine person"


mathematical proof

_hieno_ or _elegantti_


table

Again, all four adjectives would probably work, but they wouldn't all mean the same thing (as in the case of "person").

Hopefully the native speakers will add to (or correct) the above if needed.


----------



## Määränpää

I don't know about other native speakers, but to me _aistikas _(and it's twin _aistillinen_ 'sensual') sound old-fashioned and comical.



> mathematical proof
> 
> _hieno_ or _elegantti_



According to Wikipedia, _tyylikäs_ is an option here. The word _hieno _is less specific.


----------



## Maabdreo

Thanks for both answers!


----------

